# Cub Cadet XT1 Lawn Tractor won't turn over



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

2018 Cub Cadet XT1 LT 42 with 18HP Kohler engine.
Suddenly with no warning of any kind, I get NOTHING when I turn the key. No click. Nothing.

Fuse at the battery is good.

Battery tested12.9, so I replaced the solenoid. Still nothing.

Disabled the seat safety switch. Still nothing.

Re-enabled the seat safety switch. Still nothing.

I think the next thing to check is the brake pedal safety interlock switch, but I think I could spend days on YouTube trying to find the right video.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

So much BS to save people from themselves!! or something.

Maybe some one of those contacts corroded and thus not making contact.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

try resetting brake switch. try rocking the mower and resetting at the same time. mine does this sometimes and its always the brake switch.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ignition switch?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

1. No corrosion anywhere. Always meticulously maintained and stored indoors. Never even been wet.
2. How does one reset the brake switch? I searched, found nothing useful.
3. How can I test the ignition switch? Hot wire it? New ones are around $80 and electrical parts aren't returnable.

Thanks!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would verify that the neutral safety switch plunger is fully depressed. If it isn't adjsut so that it is. If it is try jumpering it out


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Engine fails to start 1. PTO/Blade Engage knob engaged.2. Parking brake not engaged. 3. Spark plug wire disconnected. 4. Throttle control lever not in correct starting position. 5. Fuel tank empty, or stale fuel. 6. Blocked fuel line. 7. Faulty spark plug. 8. Engine flooded. 9. Fuse(s) blown.1. Place knob in disengaged (OFF) position. 2. Engage parking brake. 3. Connect wire to spark plug. 4. Place Throttle lever to FAST position. 5. Fill tank with clean, fresh (less than 30 days old) gasoline. 6. Replace fuel line. See a qualified service dealer. Replace fuel filter. See the Service and Maintenance section.7. Clean, adjust gap or replace plug. 
8. Crank engine with throttle in FAST position. 9. Replace fuse.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Pull the spark plug or plugs and then try it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

But OW mentioned no click...nuthin' Electrical! Switch or safety switches (neutral, blade, brake...)

Not fuel, not spark

Start checking continuity


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Try and turn the flywheel by hand, I had a 2000 something Cub Cadet that would do the same thing when it was cold start, after heating up it would shut off and I had to let it cool down. Can’t remember what switch they had to change to solve the heat issue but the cold was a dead spot in the starter/flywheel.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

hommer23 said:


> Try and turn the flywheel by hand, I had a 2000 something Cub Cadet that would do the same thing when it was cold start, after heating up it would shut off and I had to let it cool down. Can’t remember what switch they had to change to solve the heat issue but the cold was a dead spot in the starter/flywheel.


I found a bind when turning by hand.
Mouse took a ride in between starter gear and flywheel , then dried into a hard gear teeth plugging resistance....


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Nothing at all ,no click a "safety interlock," there are 3, seat, Brake pedal ,mower deck actuate lever or electric clutch.If the electric clutch
is on it will click when key is turned to start.Can also be ignition switch.A 12v test light will reveal a lot of electrical issues. Most interlocks complete continuaty Flatten a 1&1/2 piece of solder and unplug interlocks one at a time then jumper the unplugged connector with the solder and then try to start. hope you find it!


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Old Whaler said:


> 1. No corrosion anywhere. Always meticulously maintained and stored indoors. Never even been wet.
> 2. How does one reset the brake switch? I searched, found nothing useful.
> 3. How can I test the ignition switch? Hot wire it? New ones are around $80 and electrical parts aren't returnable.
> 
> Thanks!


Lots of info on you-tube. Ignition switch less than 20$ on amazon.Don't replace it unless certain it's bad. a cheap multimeter is all you need to test it!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

textox said:


> Lots of info on you-tube. Ignition switch less than 20$ on amazon.Don't replace it unless certain it's bad. a cheap multimeter is all you need to test it!


A test light can be more revealing than just a meter alone.. Both are best when troubleshooting electrical issues in any vehicle or small equipment utv/atv.. 

Good advice has already been given. Check for current to ignition then continuity testing.from there on out..


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I had the same issue with the that rider. Battery tested well, bought a new solenoid, new starter, a new battery, nope. Got checking on my old battery and it had a much higher cranking amp. I bought a another battery with much higher amp and it finally worked.

I also notice I have to bottom the throttle down to lowest setting, pull the choke full before it turns over. I bought it used that way and it has always been that way. If I try moving the throttle up before I start it, it does not turn over.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

FullQuiver said:


> A test light can be more revealing than just a meter alone.. Both are best when troubleshooting electrical issues in any vehicle or small equipment utv/atv..
> 
> Good advice has already been given. Check for current to ignition then continuity testing.from there on out..


Agree, But a battery powered test light(own power source) is needed to easily test interlock switches.Some switches being n/c others n/o and some a combination of both..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

But an ohm meter won’t


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Shoeman said:


> But an ohm meter won’t


Sure will.Clip on probes will make that easier.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, you can't be an honest man if you're not honest all the time. Turns out it was "Operator Error" all along.

I checked the PTO lever at least 20 times, and every single time I checked it.... it was in the wrong position and it just didn't register in my brain. All those times I checked it, I was standing next to the tractor. Finally I checked it when I was actually sitting ON THE SEAT, and it hit me like a ton of bricks. DOH! VROOOOM!!

Oh well, I got a lot of good information from y'all and the cost of new solenoid and two hours of mowing with the walk behind aren't going to kill me. Guess I'll eat my humble pie like a man.

Thanks.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Safety interlocks are mandated to stop some unfortunate person from getting injured or worse.They don't do much for operator error L O L !


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Did u try screw driver across starter relay..That's how I start my john deere..lol


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

jr28schalm said:


> Did u try screw driver across starter relay..That's how I start my john deere..lol


That’s how I started my T-Bird back in the day.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Sometimes , it's a carbon based entities error....
Been there!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My father in law bought a John Deere at a auction cheap. They tried to start it and it would not start when it came up for bid. No one would bid on it so my father in who likes to tinker offered $150 and got it. He had to load it on the trailer so he played around with it and saw the PTO was engaged. Sure enough the thing started and he loaded it on our trailer. He told me its his mowing rider.
saw something smiliar this year at the Saginaw Wohlfeil auction. Nice big commercial mower would not start so it went half of the normal prices as others. The guy that bought it new a lot about them. The air filter was plugged with a mouse nest so he cleaned it out and it fired right up.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

It’s always the simple stuff that kicks us in the nuts!

Glad you got it figured out.

I’ll ease your pain a little. When I first bought our Husqvarna, it was the newest(brand new) and fanciest thing I’ve ever cut grass with. I wasn’t there when the dealer delivered it and my wife gave me a quick run down on what they told her. I started mowing and it would die in reverse with the blades engaged. Well out old mowers we always used had the same safety switch, you just had to unplug it and go. I unplugged and fiddled with everything trying to get that to stop. I figured there was no way they would design something you had to engage and disengage all the time. I searched online and watched hours of videos, read forums, even asked guys at work. No one knew anything that I didn’t already try, hell I even had my Dad come over and try to rig this thing up so it would mow in reverse. I was about ready to take the damn thing back to the dealer and say wtf is wrong with this thing!

Then my Dad starts it up and turns on the blades and backs right up. Works perfect, WTF!?!?

I love this man with all my heart, but he looked me dead in the soul and said, “Don’t tell me I raised a moron! There is literally a picture of a tractor going backwards on the MFn key!” Oh man, I thought he was gonna piss himself laughing when I looked and said, “Holy schitt, didn’t see THAT!”

My wife sitting close by getting her licks in too, “Oh yeah, they did mention that. Forgot about that one baby.”

You’d think one video or forum would have mentioned that. Or maybe I would have seen the damn thing!! 🤣


----------

